# About had it with Win 10 iso hanging



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

MS upgrade hangs, new iso latest update hangs at logo, so annoyed that MS seems to have missed the boat yet again! Lots of posts with the same issue. What gives?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I have 3 different laptops with no problems.
_Basics:_
Make sure your BIOS is up to date.
Do a clean install. (Especially if you came from Win7)


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

CoolBurn said:


> I have 3 different laptops with no problems.
> _Basics:_
> Make sure your BIOS is up to date.
> Do a clean install. (Especially if you came from Win7)


 Thanks for the not very helpful advice, Read my post again! It's not just me.


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

TheJoost said:


> Thanks for the not very helpful advice, Read my post again! It's not just me.


To make it clear, Yes I have the newest version November update that just rolled out and still wrecked. Get me now ?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please post your exact system specs. Manufacturer and Exact model if Big Box, or Exact Manufacturer and Model number of your Motherboard (and revision number if any) Processor, Ram, Power supply, any peripherals attached to the motherboard. 

There are still some systems that are not compatible with Win 10.


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

dustyjay said:


> Please post your exact system specs. Manufacturer and Exact model if Big Box, or Exact Manufacturer and Model number of your Motherboard (and revision number if any) Processor, Ram, Power supply, any peripherals attached to the motherboard.
> 
> There are still some systems that are not compatible with Win 10.


No problems with specs, way beyond recommended basics. Multi custom units since late 90's so ...?


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

Also, Just trying to install 32 bit onto 64 bit amd so I can possibly use my older programs. That should not be an issue.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I know these things can be frustrating but slagging off someone who is trying to help you is not a good way to encourage more help.


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

managed said:


> I know these things can be frustrating but slagging off someone who is trying to help you is not a good way to encourage more help.


How is me telling someone they don't understand the MS iso process failing an attack?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Because the 'someone' has done it successfully and gave you good advice.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

There are systems that have the basic specs that work just fine with win 10. Then there are systems by some manufacturers that appear to have better specs that still do not work with Windows 10. This is usually due to lack of driver support.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have read reports of people having more than one Identical laptops (as I do) that were completely successful with the upgrade on one but totally failed with the other. Out of 4 upgrades all of mine went off with out a single problem. Do you have the a way to go back to your original OS, or are you still on your original OS?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you doing a clean install or just upgrading?
If upgrading, try doing a clean boot and then the upgrade. Maybe a 3rd party program is hanging the upgrade process.

Also get a report from the built in system diagnostic, could point to a problem that is easily overlooked.


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

dustyjay said:


> There are systems that have the basic specs that work just fine with win 10. Then there are systems by some manufacturers that appear to have better specs that still do not work with Windows 10. This is usually due to lack of driver support.


Dusty, Thx for your response. I well understand what you are saying. I am running an older 64 bit amd 3800+ which is more than enough. Ram is 2x and running a 2 slot high end gfx card so no issues there. Drivers and BIOS are all up to date. I find it amusing I am being attacked as some kind of idiot when I have many years of experience. There is clearly an issue with the Upgrade and also the FRESH install of Win 10 as obvious on multiple message boards.



CoolBurn said:


> Are you doing a clean install or just upgrading?
> If upgrading, try doing a clean boot and then the upgrade. Maybe a 3rd party program is hanging the upgrade process.
> 
> Also get a report from the built in system diagnostic, could point to a problem that is easily overlooked.


 Clean install of latest November service pack.


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

TheJoost said:


> Clean install of latest November service pack.


 Only thing I have not done is a bootable usb install.


----------



## TheJoost (Sep 18, 2003)

TheJoost said:


> Only thing I have not done is a bootable usb install.


Keep in mind this a fresh 500 gb hd.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

How far do you get into the install before it hangs ?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have not tried a USB Install yet. But do have a USB set up for each bit rate. I will have to DL the newest update for both disc and USB.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Have you had the chance to try the install on another computer by chance. I ask this realizing that not everyone has more than one running computer.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Another thought as I was off tending the fireplace, you said this is a fresh HDD. Fresh as in Brand New Or fresh as n freshly wiped and formatted? If brand new it is still possible the you got a lemon and it was dead out of the box.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Just to add in with Jay and hence it's a clean install.
Multiple hard drives within the system, try unplugging all except for the 500GB drive.
Peripherals, unplug all peripherals from the computer except for the keyboard, mouse and monitor.
Make sure you have the latest BIOS installed for your motherboard.
Also like Jay mentioned, possible faulty drive or memory. (← Live Linux distro. can eliminate the possibility)


----------

